# World's tallest Lego tower



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Pretty cool!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-latin-america-13029830


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's one way to keep a bunch of kids quiet and busy


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

now if only they would have topped it with a bucky


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

It needs a big monkey at the top. :googly:


----------

